# Paris Fashion week Spring/Summer 2005 Hermes / Gaultier x 18



## Q (7 Jan. 2010)

http://img247.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=82785_Hermes_ss05_17_122_35lo.jpg







thx taro77 und JadoreHauteCouture


----------



## neman64 (7 Jan. 2010)

:thx: für die tolle Fashon


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Models


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Jan. 2010)

​


----------



## koftus89 (25 Sep. 2012)

danke für die schönen fotos.


----------



## Neo9876 (26 Sep. 2012)

Waren schon mal Besser !


----------

